# Lightroom Cc mobile not syncing to classic



## Richard Donovan (Nov 12, 2017)

Operating System: windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): latest cc and classic versions.

There seems to be a problem, I’ve not encountered before. Changes I’m making on the iPad and iPhone versions of CC are not syncing up to Classic. The other way round is working.  flags/ratings and develop settings are not synced.  I’ve looked online and a few suggestions on adobe seem to be delete the Sync.lrdata file, which I can’t find or use "delete data’ in preferences, which takes me to the web version and says it will delete everything in the cloud including images, which is not what is said in the Adobe forums. I’m a bit reluctant to follow this advice. It was working fine when I first upgraded to the latest versions. Network connections are fine. I hope someone can help.

Update; strangely enough, after two days, I was working on some images when classic suddenly updated everything almost instantly. Hadn’t done anything, not even restarted classic or the pc, it just happened


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2017)

Glad to hear everything’s working on now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lyn (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm having the same problem. While travelling I made changes to well over 1,00 images on my iPad Pro. The changes and flags show up on the web and on my phone so Sync is working everywhere except my desktop. I am using the latest updated Lightroom Classic (_Lightroom Classic version: 7.5 [ 1186149_ ] ) on a Windows 7 PC and a Windows 10 laptop (all software and OS up up date). My catalog and photos are on an external hard drive. 
I have tried purging cache on both iPad and Desktop, signing out and signing in to Lightroom account on both iPad and desktop, rebuilding Sync Data and removing collections that had photos which were causing sync errors (and removing the photos from All Synced Photos. I have plenty of memory and hard drive space.
Is there any way to save these weeks of work? Thanks
Ellie


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 29, 2018)

I've noticed that Classic sometimes needs a nudge to start syncing.


----------



## lyn (Aug 29, 2018)

MarkNicholas said:


> I've noticed that Classic sometimes needs a nudge to start syncing.


Thanks Mark. How do you nudge Lightroom?
I’ve tried making changes to some of the files (metadata and develop) with no luck.
I’ve also tried selecting all the photos and unchecking  chromatic aberration. The entire collection synced that change but not the flags and edits from the iPad. I’ve also tried making more changes on the iPad.
There are no sync errors and no problems show when I look at sync in edit preferences. The sync location is unchanged. 
Do you have other recommendations for nudging Lightroom?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2018)

Daft question Ellie, but have you confirmed sync isn't pause in the Classic activity center (click on the ID plate)?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 29, 2018)

lyn said:


> Thanks Mark. How do you nudge Lightroom?
> I’ve tried making changes to some of the files (metadata and develop) with no luck.
> I’ve also tried selecting all the photos and unchecking  chromatic aberration. The entire collection synced that change but not the flags and edits from the iPad. I’ve also tried making more changes on the iPad.
> There are no sync errors and no problems show when I look at sync in edit preferences. The sync location is unchanged.
> Do you have other recommendations for nudging Lightroom?


Not a physical nudge. I just toggle between pause and sync and occasionally turn Lightroom off and on again.


----------



## lyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Daft question Ellie, but have you confirmed sync isn't pause in the Classic activity center (click on the ID plate)?


Yes — sync is turned on. I’ve tried turning it on and off (pausing it during edits and having it on during edits) and have also tried signing out and signing in again (both with and without a restart in between) as an Adobe known issues post recommended that. Thanks.


----------



## lyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Daft question Ellie, but have you confirmed sync isn't pause in the Classic activity center (click on the ID plate)?



I tried deleting a photo (delete from hard drive not just from collection) and the photo disappeared from my iPad right away. Then I tried deleting a photograph on my iPad and the activity center is stuck showing it is syncing 1 photo 

 but the edit preferences Sync tab showed no sync activity then showed a sync error on a file in a different collection (a photo that I haven't even looked at in ages and have made no editing or metatdata changes ): 

.

When I tried making an edit to that photo, the Activity Center briefly said it was syncing 2 photos then went back to syncing one photo and the Sync tab shows 



No sync errors show up in the information panel. 



There are no daft suggestions -- I'll try anything! Thanks again!
Ellie


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 30, 2018)

lyn said:


> There are no daft suggestions !
> Ellie


Oh I don't know. I'm  sure I can come up with a few 
If you have narrowed it down to a particular photo have you tried removing it from sync and then try syncing other photos (as a test) to see if they sync properly.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2018)

I've seen someone else with that error message: Lightroom Classic 7.5: Sync Yields "bad argument #1 to '?' (number expected, got nil)" Error Messages | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## lyn (Aug 31, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've seen someone else with that error message: Lightroom Classic 7.5: Sync Yields "bad argument #1 to '?' (number expected, got nil)" Error Messages | Photoshop Family Customer Community


Thanks so much. That post is where I found the suggestion : 
_Official Response
Classic -> Preferences -> Lightroom Sync -> Press alt/option -> Rebuild Sync data . Lightroom will restart and syncing will reset and there will be no impact on your images._
I tried that several times before I posted and it didn't help. I think I'll just bite the bullet give up on this -- Thank you all for taking time to help me!
Ellie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2018)

I've heard rumblings that it's a bug that will be fixed in the next release, so if you can ignore it for now, hopefully it'll fix itself before too long.


----------



## lyn (Sep 1, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've heard rumblings that it's a bug that will be fixed in the next release, so if you can ignore it for now, hopefully it'll fix itself before too long.[/
> 
> That's so nice of you! It makes me feel better -- not quite so incompetent. I was planning to remove the sync data but maybe I'll hold of a little to see if I can save the work I've done. Thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi guys, just checking in. Are you still having sync issues or are you sorted?


----------



## Charles Lo (Oct 12, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi guys, just checking in. Are you still having sync issues or are you sorted?



The sync from mobile to desktop continues to behave in unexpected ways. I have three iPhones and an iPad which sync to each other seamlessly (and quickly). But from any of the mobiles, sync to desktop takes place 'after a while' = couple of days. Additionally I found that the sync'd images do not show up in desktop where I expect them. According to the help system and Victoria's book, they should be in a collection 'from LR mobile'. However, I find that they show up under (name of mobile device).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2018)

Charles Lo said:


> According to the help system and Victoria's book, they should be in a collection 'from LR mobile'. However, I find that they show up under (name of mobile device).



Photos you've added would be turn up in the Folders panel under the name of the mobile device if you haven't set a custom download location. Any albums/collections you've created would turn up in the Collections panel under From Lightroom mobile.


----------



## lyn (Oct 17, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi guys, just checking in. Are you still having sync issues or are you sorted?



Thanks for checking in! I'm still having problems but am installing the upgrade today and crossing my fingers.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 18, 2018)

Syncing is much much slicker in LR8


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2018)

lyn said:


> Thanks for checking in! I'm still having problems but am installing the upgrade today and crossing my fingers.


If that doesn't do the trick, drop me a PM or email as I have an idea I can't share here.


----------



## lyn (Oct 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If that doesn't do the trick, drop me a PM or email as I have an idea I can't share here.


Thank you so much! After a very rough start, sync is working in Lr8 -- no more "bad argument" messages! I still have 28 stuck photos but they aren't 'bad argument' errors and don't prevent other photos from syncing.  Thanks again -- you are the very best!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 27, 2018)

MarkNicholas said:


> Syncing is much much slicker in LR8


I spoke too Soon !!

First time I tried after upgrading to LR8 it was fine. Now it just wont sync. I uploaded 65 phone photos from my phone to LRCC. Fired up Classic and it knows there are 65 photos to sync but are continually pending. Just to test communication I deleted one of the 65 from my phone and almost instantaneously Classic adjusted to 64 photos syncing. Also I can these 65 (now 64) photos on LRCC on my desktop so they are definitely in the cloud. 

So why doesn't it sync ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 27, 2018)

Have you looked at the Classic Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab? Does that give you a clue.....generally something is "stuck", and needs to be cleared to allow the rest of the "pending" images to sync.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 28, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Have you looked at the Classic Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab? Does that give you a clue.....generally something is "stuck", and needs to be cleared to allow the rest of the "pending" images to sync.


Yes that was the first place I looked. No errors reported. Just pending sync...

Anyway its magically working again now. It is probably just a coincidence but as soon as I left the "Library" module and went to the "Develop" module they suddenly synced except for one photo. The one photo was one I had just added to try and jog it all into action. I removed that photo... reloaded it and it synced right away too.

So at the moment all is well again. It may have just been a glitch in the cloud ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 28, 2018)

Possibly.....I wouldn't say that syncing, especially with Classic in the mix, is rock solid. I still get the occasional issue, though usually I can figure a way to "unblock" it.


----------

